# What to bring to the Outer Banks???



## sloppydawg123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Heading to the Outer Banks this weekend (July 27th) for a week. My options will be surf, pier or kayak fishing. What kind of gear should I bring for and what should I target?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 24, 2014)

Surf and pier will be the same thing - heavy spinning reels or baitcasters, my surf rods were 13' to 18' long, lots of 5oz triangle weights.

For surf fishing, some PVC rod holders cut at 60° angle on one end to drive into the sand, about 3' long.  

Wire rigs, double hook with a dropper on the bottom for the weight, the cheapie ones from the store will break off if you luck into a big drum.  Make your own if you can.

Some 3 or 4oz silver spoons in case you hit a run of bluefish.

Cutting board and knife for cutting up mullet as bait, a Coleman stove and provisions to cook breakfast on the beach and fry up your catch for lunch, nothing better than frying a still flopping fish while it's heart is beating in your hand.

Beer.  Lots of beer.

Coleman lanterns and stands for night fishing, air-compressor to re-inflate your tires after you go on the beach.

A Jeep.

Where specifically are you going?


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Jul 24, 2014)

We are renting a house in corolla for the week. I don't have long surf rods, so I'm thinking I may do more pier and kayak fishing to be about to get out into the water a bit more.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 24, 2014)

You can a cheapie surf combo for $30 or so at a fishing shop and use it for catfish when you come back.  Pick up a couple of surf rigs and a spoon or two for your beach days.  All piers have basket nets they will let you use if you ask, don't gut your reels trying to haul a fish up.

*** Be sure to hose down all gear fishing gear used at the end of each day, or it will lock up tight ***

Take the nozzle off, and just use the hose (drink some, it's good for you) to gently flush all the salt off.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2017)

sloppydawg123 said:


> We are renting a house in corolla for the week. I don't have long surf rods, so I'm thinking I may do more pier and kayak fishing to be about to get out into the water a bit more.



Headed to Corolla in the morning.


----------

